# Oly-fun fabric for ventilation?



## Sam Cougill (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm trying out a new method of housing for my mantids using this forum:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/topic/36063-diy-complete-mantid-habitat-construction-tutorial-guide/

I found some interesting fabric at my hobby store and was wondering if it would be alright to use for the lid of the enclosure. It's called "Oly-fun" and is composed of polypropylene. Online it says it's good for keeping heat in, which may be beneficial in these colder months. My only concern is ventilation. Has anyone used this product before? If not, does anyone know a good way to check if ventilation is good without putting my mantids at risk?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 21, 2019)

If it is designed to keep warm air in, it probably doesn't have such good ventilation. You could try, but I don't know how well it would work. To keep heat in in the winter, I usually cover half of the screen container lid in a sheet of tin foil. It reflects the heat back, and if you only cover half the lid, there is still enough ventilation.

- MantisGirl13


----------

